# Courier-imap and drac

## Kostko

Is there a solution (without downloading courier source and patching it to support drac) in Gentoo, so it can be used together with DRAC ? I know i could use SASL, but some users don't know how to enable SMTP authentification   :Razz: 

----------

## hurricane

HA! Finally!!

Check the new stable version 0.57-r1 avaliable in portage. It finally has the authpipe module as you can see in the ChangeLog!

This module is exactly the thing needed for the drac-add script.

If you don't know it, look at this Howto: "Pop-before-SMTP authentication with the vmail guide".

With those two things together there should be a solution... I just have to try it myself now.

I also suggest that if anyone got it working, he should check back here and add it.

Good luck!

----------

